# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pse, dora e vajzes per martese i duhet kerkuar babait

## Marya

Pse sipash jush, dora e vajzes per martese i kerkohet gjithmone te atit?

----------


## daniel00

Eshte i zoti i mallit ne shoqerite e prapambetura

----------


## martini1984

> Eshte i zoti i mallit ne shoqerite e prapambetura


Pse akoma ekzistojne keto mentalitete te ndryshkura?

----------


## Testim

Çfarë teme koti?

Akuzoni të tjerët se jetojnë në mesjetë, ndërkohë ju vetë jetoni në atë kohë. Ne jemi në shek. 21, NUK KA AKOMA KËSO GJËRA.

Respekte.

----------


## SaS

po kujt tia kerkosh ??? komshiut te babit !!! po normale qe babait do ia kerkosh doren e vajzes se eshte kryefamiljari !!! ska ndonje gje te keqe ktu !!! ska pune mesjete apo rilindje !!!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> po kujt tia kerkosh ??? komshiut te babit !!! po normale qe babait do ia kerkosh doren e vajzes se eshte kryefamiljari !!! ska ndonje gje te keqe ktu !!! ska pune mesjete apo rilindje !!!


O ando jo mer duhet me marr vajza kshu pa leje ic me e cu tek shpia dhe tshpise se vajzes ti cosh nje telegram qe e kemi ne

----------


## Marya

po ta kisha drejtuar kete pyetje perpara 15 vjeteve nuk do dukeshe kaq e cuditshme sa sot.
 Ok , e di qe te rinjte nuk pyesin me as babe  dhe as nene.
Ky zakon vjen qe nga lashtesia, sepse thuheshe qe mire eshte ti njohesh te atin sidomos nga ana shendetesore qe ta dish se cfare femijesh do nxjerresh me femren qe do lidhje kuroren.
Eshte fjala per semundjet  te cilat femrat i  mbartin , por meshkujt i manifestojne.

----------


## bombona

eshte i jati e duhet me e ba formale para tij po qe do ja kerkosh doren duhet tia kerkosh vajzes se ajo eshte e zoja e punes moj................

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Eshte dicka normale qe ta kerkojn doren time tek prinderit e mi , eshte e vecante te ben te mendosh se vlen dicka per ate person , se fundja smund te cosh kedo ne shpi e tu thuash prinderve o babi o mami ky eshte ai bandilli me te cilin dua te martohem , njeriu ne familje con vetem nje mashkull , se ka dhe pak kshu lezet kur ai vjen dhe ti aty prapa deres pret se cdo u thot ai prinderve dhe si do reagojn ata  ene me the te thash  , nejse eshte dicka normale dhe personalisht me pelqen jasht mase ..

----------


## Izadora

> Pse sipash jush, dora e vajzes per martese i kerkohet gjithmone te atit?


Sipas tradites,babai eshte shtylla kryesore ne familje.

Martesat shqiptare jane me te nderlikuara sesa martesat midis te huajve.
Kur martohesh ,kam iden sikur martohesh me gjithe fisin. 


Nuk eshte si ne mesjet,se parnerin e gjen vet , thjesht nje lloje rituali qe e kerkon tradita.

Ps.Se mos ka me then baba jo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

> Pse sipash jush, dora e vajzes per martese i kerkohet gjithmone te atit?


Sepse,esht nje shenje respekti,nese lidhesh seriozisht me nje djal ,apo vajz te ia njohesh edhe prinderit,pse jo edhe ti kerkosh doren nuk shoh asgje te keqe vetem njohuri,kultur qe ka trashegu nga ta ,shoqja e jetes suaj.

----------


## martini1984

> po ta kisha drejtuar kete pyetje perpara 15 vjeteve nuk do dukeshe kaq e cuditshme sa sot.
>  Ok , e di qe te rinjte nuk pyesin me as babe  dhe as nene.
> Ky zakon vjen qe nga lashtesia, sepse thuheshe qe mire eshte ti njohesh te atin sidomos nga ana shendetesore qe ta dish se cfare femijesh do nxjerresh me femren qe do lidhje kuroren.
> Eshte fjala per semundjet  te cilat femrat i  mbartin , por meshkujt i manifestojne.


Dhe une jam i mendimit,qe nena eshte baza babai eshte suplementar.Dhe n.q.se kimia aterore puqet,atehere babai ka besim tek pasardhesi i vet,si dhe e kunderta.Pra leja eshte e dhene automatikisht,ai ose ajo ose ata te jetojne te lumtur.Natürisht varet nga papu,babi e kam fjalen...

----------


## Himitsu

Mendoj se arsyeja eshte se ne jemi nje shoqeri patriarkale dhe burri eshte shtylla e shtepise, dhe eshte ai qe komandon dhe ndikon ne rregullat.. Pastaj ka lezet kur kerkohet dora e vajzes dh ene familje se duket qe eshte dicka serioze dhe dicka eshte me te vertete e bukur... Me tregonin shoqet e mija emocionet qe provonin kur shkonte i kerkonte personi qe donin ne shtepi... si te turbullta gati ne tju rene te fikte.. Tregon qe ke respekt ndaj prindit dhe ai ndihet mire se thote qe ja dhe femija ime po me pyet per jeten e vet.. pavaresisht se ti e di prap vet dhe vendos vete se cfare do besh , nese do e pranosh apo nese jo... 

Ec ma se ka lezet tradita  :ngerdheshje:  eshte e bukur kjo eshte ajo qe na vecon nga shume vende te tejra kultura jone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Pse sipash jush, dora e vajzes per martese i kerkohet gjithmone te atit?


Ky zakon/tradite ka qene ne kohen e qepes. Tani jemi ne kohe tjeter. Dora i kerkohet asaj qe martohet. Simple.

----------


## Geri Tr

ja kerkohet vajzes normal se nuk do martohesh me babin e vajzes qe duhet t'ia kerkosh doren

----------


## Milkway

Me duket se jeni tu e keqkuptu . Nuk thot qe pa e taku vajzen tja kerkoj babait , por mbasi te jene marr vesh me vajzen eshte e tradites me shku me ja kerku doren babait .

----------


## INFINITY©

Kjo nuk eshte nje tradite qe ushtrohet vetem ne Shqiperi por pothuajse kudo. Ka te beje me respektin ndaj "shtylles" se shtepise, dhe ai person eshte babai. Ai cun qe ka dy pare mend, shkon i kerkon doren tende babait tend njehere, pastaj te propozon ty. Kuptohet qe ti do i shprehesh deshiren tende babait para se ai djale te vije ne shtepi. Per mua kjo eshte shume e rendesishme, sepse ne fund te fundit, ai baba me rriti, sakrifikoi gjithcka kishte per femijet e ti, dhe e meriton ate respekt. 

Pse psh eshte babai ai qe ecen me ty ne kishe kur martohesh (po flas per te krishteret ketu)?!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Tradicioni e ka ashtu, se babai pagonte pajen...

Por sot goca ka rrogen ne xhep vete, prandaj mjafton te jene dakort dy te rinjte, ndersa llafja babes e nanes jane sa per adet.

----------


## saura

Personat e familjes respektohen ,si eshte kjo puna ,pse çfare eshte shtepija kuplara ,sill çfare te duash ne shtepi .
Po flasim per nje gje te rendesishme si martesa jo per ndonje nate dashuri dhe shendet .
Une dhe pse jam shume e kohes ,qe i bie kam kohe te martohem dhe per vete nja 2,3 here po desha ,do me habiste shume fakti ,qe djemte e mi ,te me sillnin dike ne shtepi dhe te me thonin kjo eshte gruaja ime .
Dhe shoqet dhe shoket  kur i sjellin dua te di se kush jane ,me ke kane te bejne ....,shendet te gjithve .

----------


## Bardhi

> Me duket se jeni tu e keqkuptu . Nuk thot qe pa e taku vajzen tja kerkoj babait , por mbasi te jene marr vesh me vajzen eshte e tradites me shku me ja kerku doren babait .


Ashtu bre qitja rrethin.
==============
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------

